# Anyone know about the Trek 7900 Multitrack?



## JWall (Mar 22, 2012)

Found one of these available on CL, link below.

I have been looking for probably a cyclocross to make my daily commuter for a while now, but have spotted this.

Thoughts on condition? Anyone know anything about the bike in general?

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I've been considering bikes in about the $600-700 range used, so if I could put just another $100-200 into this to make some adjustments, would it be worth it?

Cheers,
Jason

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bid/5094835072.html


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, that bike has been sitting for about 12 years according to the post. If I bought that, it would get all new cables, full adjustment, new tubes and tires, cockpit update, new saddle, new pedals, etc. At that point, you are pretty much throwing money to make an old bike new. I would rather just get a new bike and pass on that one. That is just me though.


----------



## JWall (Mar 22, 2012)

Much appreciated insight.


----------



## colinmonty (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a 1999 trek 7900. Great bike. This one looks like the stem was replaced. These bikes came with an adjustable stem. I agree, some repair will be needed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

